# Interessanter IBM Artikel zu Eclipse Bundle Management



## Thomas Darimont (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-eclipse-bundlemgmt/

Gruß Tom


----------

